# pygmy marmosets



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

please don't jump on me this isn't a 'i'm going to post a thread then go out and buy a pair'. i'm genuinley interested about these animals (my other half more than me but never posts here). i'm sure i read recently that they are available as pets but not sure if was here or somewhere else? 

i'm just after general information about these primites and their requirements if kept in captivity.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

These might help:

Pygmy Marmoset - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Primate Factsheets: Pygmy marmoset (Callithrix pygmaea)

Pygmy Marmoset

Marmoset Food and Diets

It helps to do as you have written research as much as you can on the species you are thinking of undertaking.

My only other comment would be to remember that primates are not pets, but an exotic species.

Responsible primate keepers shudder at the word primate and pets in the same breath.

HTH

Regards Rory


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

lol i know what you mean, i really didn't want to type 'pets' but didn't know what other word to use. 

thanks for those links, i'll have a good read through them.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for those links, they were very helpful. eyes hurt after reading all that though. 

just a few basic questions. 
how big an enclosure would they need? i know that they need some outside and inside space, heat and uv light, but what dimensions?
and are they best kept in pairs/trios or groups? i get the impression that keeping one on it's own isn't a good idea. 

and if this is a stoopid question, then freel free to say but if you're thinking about keeping primates at some stage in the future, are sugar gliders a good place to start? just from reading this forum sometimes people do make comparisons between sugar gliders and primates. 

thank you


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I cant answer questions on primates but i do have 3 suggys and they are fantastic lil critters full of personality and funny to watch 

they are pretty easy too keep and need alot less space than that of a primate 

mine are house in a huge 3 storey cage i have removed some of the shelveing so hey have more jumping space they sleep in lil pouches or nest boxes are better kept as pairs or in a small group they love things to swing on climb on and things to dangle from too 

diet mine get honey water, different baby foods and and a bowl of fruit every evening 


they can become very tame can sugar gliders though you have to have alot of patience with them as they can be very shy too 

also dont let the tiny lil teeth decieve you they hurt like feck lol when they bite :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## anz3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

teshu said:


> and uv light


i know next to nothing about these anilmals but sure ive read uv lights arent a good idea...may be wrong......


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

teshu said:


> thanks for those links, they were very helpful. eyes hurt after reading all that though.
> 
> just a few basic questions.
> how big an enclosure would they need? i know that they need some outside and inside space, heat and uv light, but what dimensions?
> ...


Hi Again, 

Firstly, Pygmy Marmosets are not that easy to secure, they are not as widely kept as say Cotton Eared marmosets are, also a pair could set a keeper back pending seller of course anywhere between £2000 - £3300, a trio or a group considerably more.

They would need a suitably sized enclosure outside that had access to an internally heated area.

But where do/did you come across the notion that UV light was a requirement?

Space wise - working in inches and feet - for a pair/trio an minimum sized enclosure would be length -8/9 feet, height - 6/7 feet, width 4/5 feet this is as said a minimum sized enclosure, where upon a nest box could be added, and this would also make for the allowance of a heated nesting area.

Yes, you would be correct in thinking that the keeping of single primates is in fact a very bad idea, they need companionship from their own kind, for stimulation, enrichment and so on.

As to the comparison of sugar gliders to primates - personally l can see no comparison, although Glidergirl [Marie] whom has kept both these species may well say differently - and if, if there was a slight comparison to be had, it would be in so far as both are specialised species for keeping. But that would be about as far as it went.

Both the species have their own specialised care.

Both species in question need research, thorough research.

HTH Rory


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I think the only comparrison the same with gliders would be that they shouldnt be kept alone either they need to be kept as pairs or in groups 

Marie (glidergirl) who rory has mentioned would be the best person for info on gliders i have only just got into them and learn more and more each day


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

the uv light thing came from the marmoset food and diets link, it says *You also need to provide cooling, heating and lights {UV lighting if kept inside}.*

the cost doesn't bother me, if we ever do this it will only be when we can truely afford it and that includes having funds put aside if an emergency trip to the vet was needed. if it costs up to £3300 for a pair then that's what i'll pay. this isn't something that's gonna be done this year or even next, the purpose of this thread was just to find out if it'd ever be possible for us or always out of our reach.

that size enclsure isn't as big as thought it would be either, how would you secure it? what's the minimum 'gap' between the wire/mesh? if anyone has any pics of set ups, that'll be great. 

clearly i'm wrong about the suger glider thing lol. i don't read this part of the forum very often so i think i've mis-understood a couple of posts.


----------

